# Sonnen reinstated?



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

check this out



> I can finally get back to the most important thing in my life. Defending my Middleweight Championship.


from his twitter, fooking awesome if true, i dont know how reliable these words are though


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Is It wrong that I hope Okami gets the flu and Sonnen takes his place!?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Is It wrong that I hope Okami gets the flu and Sonnen takes his place!?


Yes it is. Me too.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Yes it is. Me too.


me 3, imagine the carnage of rio riots if sonnen beat silva in brazil


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

... I'm excited. This is SICK news!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> ... I'm excited. This is SICK news!!!


there is a lord up there who should he get if true? im thinking munoz


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> there is a lord up there who should he get if true? im thinking munoz


Haha yes I'm once again a believer!

What are the possibilities?
- *Munoz *<-- Not so excited about this ...
- *Stann *<-- this would be an EPIC fight. Major good guy vs. bad guy fight.
- *Maia *rematch <-- I wouldn't mind that one actually
- *Okami *<-- if he loses to Silva
- *Bisping *<-- assuming he beats Mayhem
- *Wandy *<-- if he beats Leben. He'd destroy Wandy, sorry.
- *Vitor *<-- assuming he destroys Akiyama


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yeh stann or munoz because they are high ranked fighters who are waiting for fights i love it, been getting personal messages on twitter from sonnen all month and talking about his trial and trash talking the nogs and bigfoot haha


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yeh stann or munoz because they are high ranked fighters who are waiting for fights i love it, been getting personal messages on twitter from sonnen all month and talking about his trial and trash talking the nogs and bigfoot haha


Nice lol man I've gotta make a twitter account ... only got a fb one.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Nice lol man I've gotta make a twitter account ... only got a fb one.


yeah i got both but i prefer twitter its way cooler


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Haha yes I'm once again a believer!
> 
> What are the possibilities?
> - *Munoz *<-- Not so excited about this ...
> ...


Okami would also be a Rematch. Sonnen destroyed him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Haha yes I'm once again a believer!
> 
> What are the possibilities?
> - *Munoz *<-- Not so excited about this ...
> ...


:thumbsdown:


Rousimar/Chael.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Okami would also be a Rematch. Sonnen destroyed him.


True, didn't mention that. He didn't "destroy" him though.



osmium said:


> :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> Rousimar/Chael.


Oh yeah - that'd be a SICK fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> True, didn't mention that. He didn't "destroy" him though.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah - that'd be a SICK fight.


he certainly made okami his whore though, thats why okami was smart to train with him now


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Indestructibl3 said:


> True, didn't mention that. He didn't "destroy" him though.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah - that'd be a SICK fight.


Didn't destroy him?? He made himself look out of Okamis league. Imo thats destruction...but hay, people have different outlook on things.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

- *Munoz *<-- 3 round boring lnp UD for Sonnen
- *Stann *<-- 3 round boring lnp UD for Sonnen
- *Maia *rematch <-- I think Maia would sub him again
- *Okami *<-- 3 round boring lnp UD for Sonnen
- *Bisping *<-- 3 round boring lnp UD for Sonnen
- *Wandy *<-- 3 round boring lnp UD for Sonnen 
- *Vitor *<-- 3 round boring lnp UD for Sonnen

I dont get why people get exited about watching this guy fight, hes just a middleweight Jon Fitch who talks trash and trolls other fighters on twitter. Take away his wrestling and his other skills are poor at best.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

pipe said:


> - *Munoz *<-- 3 round boring lnp UD for Sonnen
> - *Stann *<-- 3 round boring lnp UD for Sonnen
> - *Maia *rematch <-- I think Maia would sub him again
> - *Okami *<-- 3 round boring lnp UD for Sonnen
> ...


actually he has effective GNP and is a great boxer no one has outboxed him ever on the feet no one. and he has great cardio and wrestling and i find his ground game exciting and great to watch, add in the fact he is damn hilarious and he is the only man to come close to defeating anderson in the ufc and i think i just made your case look silly


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

pipe said:


> - *Munoz *<-- 3 round boring lnp UD for Sonnen
> - *Stann *<-- 3 round boring lnp UD for Sonnen
> - *Maia *rematch <-- I think Maia would sub him again
> - *Okami *<-- 3 round boring lnp UD for Sonnen
> ...


Chael Sonnen throws about 500 punches. Jon Fitch throws about 28. Chael Sonnen has good boxing and amazing looking shots. Jon Fitch has subpar boxing and a Drag yah down style.

Sorry but Sonnen is more interesting to watch then most people imo.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Didn't destroy him?? He made himself look out of Okamis league. Imo thats destruction...but hay, people have different outlook on things.


He definitely outgrappled Okami, took him down repeatedly - but he couldn't keep him down. Okami didn't win any round, not even close, but I still wouldn't say he 'destroyed' Okami.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Sonnen should be on weight for the Okami fight. After Silva destroys him in 20 Seconds via flying arm triangle ninja kick, he can have a real fight with Sonnen.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

> I can finally get back to the most important thing in my life. Defending my Middleweight Championship.


Proof that he was day dreaming when he twited that.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

you really got a scoop here ufc_owns. I can't find any other mention of this on the whole wide world of web.:thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> check this out
> 
> 
> 
> from his twitter, fooking awesome if true, i dont know how reliable these words are though


guy's delusional. only title he's holding is managing to become the only UFC fighter even less moral than Joe Son.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Chael Sonnen throws about 500 punches. Jon Fitch throws about 28. Chael Sonnen has good boxing and amazing looking shots. Jon Fitch has subpar boxing and a Drag yah down style.
> 
> Sorry but Sonnen is more interesting to watch then most people imo.


IMO Fitch would beat Sonnen in a kickboxing match.

And Chael Sonnen has arguably the weakest GnP in the sport. He throws 500 punches and does minimal damage to his opponent. Both Nate and Anderson both did more damage from the bottom than Sonnen did from the top.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> IMO Fitch would beat Sonnen in a kickboxing match.
> 
> And Chael Sonnen has arguably the weakest GnP in the sport. He throws 500 punches and does minimal damage to his opponent. Both Nate and Anderson both did more damage from the bottom than Sonnen did from the top.


I seriously think Florian does more damage from his back than Sonnen does from the top. Sonnen does enough to avoid getting stood up, but not enough to risk his position, and that's it.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Defending his middleweight title? You actually have to win one to defend it and with Palhares and Maia in the division the likelihood of him keeping his face out of a man's crotch long enough to do that is slim. 

I seriously don't understand why anybody wants to see this lying, cheating, unfunny, boring fighter in the cage again. He is a waste of flesh. He is everything anybody should despise. He lies every time he opens his mouth. He cheats to win. He lay and prays everyone. Oh and he talks shit like he's a champion who's never lost a fight.

Anybody who is a fan of this man needs to seriously take a step back and think real hard about why they admire him.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

pipe said:


> - *Munoz *<-- 3 round boring lnp UD for Sonnen
> - *Stann *<-- 3 round boring lnp UD for Sonnen
> - *Maia *rematch <-- I think Maia would sub him again
> - *Okami *<-- 3 round boring lnp UD for Sonnen
> ...


This!


> IMO Fitch would beat Sonnen in a kickboxing match.
> 
> And Chael Sonnen has arguably the weakest GnP in the sport. He throws 500 punches and does minimal damage to his opponent. Both Nate and Anderson both did more damage from the bottom than Sonnen did from the top.


This!



> seriously think Florian does more damage from his back than Sonnen does from the top. Sonnen does enough to avoid getting stood up, but not enough to risk his position, and that's it.


And this!

Really hope they match him up with Maia again or Paulharris
because then you know it won't be a lnp-fest.
Sonnen = the most boring weakest fighter in the UFC. 
Sonnens ground & hump is so weak it hurts me to watch it more than it hurts the guy on the bottom.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

^ +rep'd for truth


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Fitch probably could win a kickboxing match with Sonnen I think he has far better kicks and puts his kicks and punches together better. Sonnen would trash him in an MMA fight though and he wouldn't even need steroids to do it. A 167 pound BJ Penn outwrestled Fitch for two rounds.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd like to see you guys in Silva's shoes in that title fight against Chael and see how great you felt after it. 


I think people saying Chael's GnP doesn't hurt (especially in the Silva fight) maybe have never been hit in their lives?


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Chael Sonnen Free to Apply For License as of Today*

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/6/29/2250753/ufc-chael-sonnen-free-to-apply-for-license-as-of-today



> Are we going to see Chael Sonnen back in the cage soon? It was widely reported that Chael's suspension wasn't up until 2012, but apparently that's not the case. MMAFighting spoke to California State Athletic Commission executive officer George Dodd, and he said Chael's good to go:
> 
> *"He can be removed from the suspension list and he is able to re-apply to any agency or any commission,"* George Dodd, the Commission's executive officer, told MMAFighting.com on Wednesday. *"In California he would have to appear before the Commission before the Commission would license."*
> 
> ...


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Well in that case welcome back douchebag, ready to sniff some crotch again? hopefully noone re-licens him even tho his suspension is up but I'm pretty sure they will.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He isn't back yet actually what happened is that they misinterpreted the application of a rule and they need him to apply for his license in order to indefinitely suspend him. 

I agree with Chael that if he can't get his license in california his UFC career is over. I don't think Dodd is being realistic here if the CSAC doesn't license him the NSAC is already on record as saying they won't. Those are the two most influential athletic commissions for this sport if they won't license him almost no other commissions will and the UFC can't use him if he can only fight in like 5 states. 

I think he should serve out the original full year suspension counting from whenever that started and have an additional 3-6 month suspension tacked onto that for lying at the hearing. An indefinite suspension is completely unfair to me.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

osmium said:


> Fitch probably could win a kickboxing match with Sonnen I think he has far better kicks and puts his kicks and punches together better. Sonnen would trash him in an MMA fight though and he wouldn't even need steroids to do it. A 167 pound BJ Penn outwrestled Fitch for two rounds.


Out of shape BJ Penn has fought at heavyweight before too...Penn's been known to be nearly impossible to take down. The only guys who have really been able to take Penn down are Edgar and GSP, both of whom are incredibly fast. 

I think he defends much better against bigger and slower wrestlers.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah seriously i forgot to say haters GTFO this is a happy place and a happy thread, you can have your opinions but dont hijack another one of my sonnen threads me and a few others enjoy his skills and twitter and talking and whatnot. it appears the CSAC is gonna give him a legit chance but im not sure about the goon squad in nevada


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yeah seriously i forgot to say haters GTFO this is a happy place and a happy thread, you can have your opinions but dont hijack another one of my sonnen threads me and a few others enjoy his skills and twitter and talking and whatnot. it appears the CSAC is gonna give him a legit chance but im not sure about the goon squad in nevada


Oh I'm sorry. I thought that this was a public thread in a public forum not a thread in a private Chael nuthugging forum.

Here's a tip. If you post something in a public forum not everyone will agree with you and telling those people to GTFO because they disagree with you only makes you sound like a complete asshat.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Oh I'm sorry. I thought that this was a public thread in a public forum not a thread in a private Chael nuthugging forum.
> 
> Here's a tip. If you post something in a public forum not everyone will agree with you and telling those people to GTFO because they disagree with you only makes you sound like a complete asshat.


heres a tip GTFO you wank stain


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Good retort. Your neg rep is even better in that violating the rules of the forum kind of way.

Edit: Better yet here is UFC OWNS neg rep he left me in all it's badly typed glory.

"heres a tip your a **** and you are probably the sole reason for abortion"

This is not the kind of person we need on these boards. If you have sense of decency or outrage over that completely offensive statement please neg rep this troll. You will be doing us all a favor.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Good retort. Your neg rep is even better in that violating the rules of the forum kind of way.
> 
> Edit: Better yet here is UFC OWNS neg rep he left me in all it's badly typed glory.
> 
> ...


do you have proof that i said that? no you dont so like i said GTFO you are ruining this thread with your problems, now shut up before i tell a moderator and he'll sort it out


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Already reported it to a moderator. You don't get to tell people to GTFO out of a public thread. You aren't a mod. You are just a jackass who can't stand people having a different opinion.


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok I have a quick question for the Sonnon fans out there.

How can any of you be fans of a Lying, Roiding, Criminal who makes derogatory remarks about athletes in other sports?

I just don't understand it, I've tried and tried to but I can't. I mean shit....Frank Mir makes the sport look better as he isn't a felon, ya know biggest douchebag in the world Frank Mir, for Christ sake TANK FREAKING ABBOT, the giant bald red neck biker is better for the sport then Sonnen since his past is just that a PAST, where Sonnen was committing felony acts while he was fighting. Yet you people flock to Sonnen's nuts like your Jenna Jameson.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ArcherCC said:


> Ok I have a quick question for the Sonnon fans out there.
> 
> How can any of you be fans of a Lying, Roiding, Criminal who makes derogatory remarks about athletes in other sports?
> 
> I just don't understand it, I've tried and tried to but I can't. I mean shit....Frank Mir makes the sport look better as he isn't a felon, ya know biggest douchebag in the world Frank Mir, for Christ sake TANK FREAKING ABBOT, the giant bald red neck biker is better for the sport then Sonnen since his past is just that a PAST, where Sonnen was committing felony acts while he was fighting. Yet you people flock to Sonnen's nuts like your Jenna Jameson.


ok 1. frank mir isn't a bad guy hes pretty smart and cool unless he talks about brock, 2. sonnen gained nothing out of that money laundering that he didnt mastermind at all anyways and his mother was the one who wanted the plumbing money so you can blame that on her. and the TRT has been beaten to death so we should all know the facts on that story by now


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

also sonnen is funny as hell and doesnt care what you think and he has the best wrestling in the mw and lhw divs and possibly hw and has very underrated boxing and great cardio


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Good retort. Your neg rep is even better in that violating the rules of the forum kind of way.
> 
> Edit: Better yet here is UFC OWNS neg rep he left me in all it's badly typed glory.
> 
> ...


Thats why he's on ignore.

Or it could be the fact that he makes bets he loses then doesn't honor, then complains to admins when you publicly call him out on it. He's the biggest waste of a poster on this site.


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ok 1. frank mir isn't a bad guy hes pretty smart and cool unless he talks about brock, 2. sonnen gained nothing out of that money laundering that he didnt mastermind at all anyways and his mother was the one who wanted the plumbing money so you can blame that on her. and the TRT has been beaten to death so we should all know the facts on that story by now


1) Not a Mir topic so I will drop that part.

2) Oh so sad he didn't make a dime, still was involved enough to get convicted.

3) Yes we do know all the facts, I was just pointing one out.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

And those facts indicate that he was lying about everything. Which seems to be his bread and butter.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ArcherCC said:


> 1) Not a Mir topic so I will drop that part.
> 
> 2) Oh so sad he didn't make a dime, still was involved enough to get convicted.
> 
> 3) Yes we do know all the facts, I was just pointing one out.


what exactly did sonnen do wrong there can you identify that? and dont just say money laundering go into that and try explain it to me im interested


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> what exactly did sonnen do wrong there can you identify that? and dont just say money laundering go into that and try explain it to me im interested


He was convicted of money laundering so there is obviously enough evidence for the courts. I hold their ruling in higher esteem than you since you couldn't even pronounce the word court around Chael's nuts in your mouth.

How about you explain how him being a convicted felon doesn't make him a douche or why we should overlook this one felony of his? Or maybe you could also explain why we should overlook the lies that spill from his mouth every time he opens it? At least you could teach us how to properly blow him to receive the blessing from the uncrowned middleweight champion?


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> what exactly did sonnen do wrong there can you identify that? and dont just say money laundering go into that and try explain it to me im interested


He was the middle man, the acting party in a Fraud for profit mortgage fraud scheme, by having the repair company that was payed 69K to repair the home, in turn pay the home owners he laundered 65K of the fund the mortgage company had paid for repairs back to the owners of the home. In being a willing participant in this fraud he broke a federal law thus becoming the felon he is.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Easy fellas.

Why must it always come to this when Chael Sonnen is involved? The man doesn't even have to try to cause a stir anymore....


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ArcherCC said:


> He was the middle man, the acting party in a Fraud for profit mortgage fraud scheme, by having the repair company that was payed 69K to repair the home, in turn pay the home owners he laundered 65K of the fund the mortgage company had paid for repairs back to the owners of the home. In being a willing participant in this fraud he broke a federal law thus becoming the felon he is.


so what he gave the home owners 65k to help sell the home? is that the crime? i understand its wrong but it is confusing on how its such a serious one.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

ArcherCC said:


> He was the middle man, the acting party in a Fraud for profit mortgage fraud scheme, by having the repair company that was payed 69K to repair the home, in turn pay the home owners he laundered 65K of the fund the mortgage company had paid for repairs back to the owners of the home. In being a willing participant in this fraud he broke a federal law thus becoming the felon he is.


Do I smell facts or logic? That is not allowed here! That's hater talk! You don't want UFC OWNS angry do you?! YOU WOULDN'T LIKE HIM WHEN HE"S ANGRY!!

*flees sobbing in terror*

EDIT: You don't understand how being a willing participant in a federal crime is bad? It's confusing on how willfully defrauding people is a serious crime when the numbers are in the tens of thousands? Are you Chael Sonnen because that is the only way that doesn't make sense to you.


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> so what he gave the home owners 65k to help sell the home? is that the crime? i understand its wrong but it is confusing on how its such a serious one.


He lied on contracts and misrepresented to the mortgage company on where the money would go, that money was to go to the REPAIR company for plumbing work (i believe), not to the homeowners. That is where it becomes a serious crime, the misrepresentation on legally binding contracts.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ArcherCC said:


> He lied on contracts and misrepresented to the mortgage company on where the money would go, that money was to go to the REPAIR company for plumbing work (i believe), not to the homeowners. That is where it becomes a serious crime, the misrepresentation on legally binding contracts.


but i thought the company were in on it too to make this laundering business go ahead?


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> but i thought the company were in on it too to make this laundering business go ahead?


The repair company was not the mortgage company, they were the ones being defrauded, and even if they were a part of it, as the Realtor filing the paper work Chael still was a major participant in the crime as the overarcing crime was money laundering, the mortgage fraud was only a single of the multiple crimes involved.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Does it matter if the company were in on it? He still willingly participated in the whole thing.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ArcherCC said:


> The repair company was not the mortgage company, they were the ones being defrauded, and even if they were a part of it, as the Realtor filing the paper work Chael still was a major participant in the crime as the overarcing crime was money laundering, the mortgage fraud was only a single of the multiple crimes involved.


well this doesnt matter now because he is getting smashed from every angle for it, realtor licence is gone, payed 10k for the laundering, paying 2,500 i think for the TRT, been suspended from fighting for over a year now, has had to travel everywhere with lawyers for a year and even dana knows what chael did was wrong but the punishment is easily overshadowing the crim and everyone has said this and knows that including jon anik franklin mcneil and dana white along with most people in the MMA community.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> *well this doesnt matter now because he is getting smashed from every angle for it, realtor licence is gone, payed 10k for the laundering, paying 2,500 i think for the TRT, been suspended from fighting for over a year now, has had to travel everywhere with lawyers for a year and even dana knows what chael did was wrong.*


Ladies and gentlemen, may I present proof that there is a just and loving God?:thumb02:


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well this doesnt matter now because he is getting smashed from every angle for it, realtor licence is gone, payed 10k for the laundering, paying 2,500 i think for the TRT, been suspended from fighting for over a year now, has had to travel everywhere with lawyers for a year and even dana knows what chael did was wrong but the punishment is easily overshadowing the crim and everyone has said this and knows that including jon anik franklin mcneil and dana white along with most people in the MMA community.


For the federal crime he got off easy as can be, he could be doing 30 years in federal prison for what he did, even if he didn't make any money off it. He snitched, that's why he got off as easy as he did, and he rightfully deserves to be 'smashed' as you so put it, for his actions. If I did the same, all a future employer will see on my job application is FELON. Not that I didn't make a dime, but that I was a felon , so why should it be any different for him?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> Oh I'm sorry. I thought that this was a public thread in a public forum not a thread in a private Chael nuthugging forum.
> 
> Here's a tip. If you post something in a public forum not everyone will agree with you and telling those people to GTFO because they disagree with you only makes you sound like a complete asshat.


Sounds like s good tip to me, personally I hope he gets a title shot, takes another loss and then gets ran over in the parking lot by a bus.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ArcherCC said:


> For the federal crime he got off easy as can be, he could be doing 30 years in federal prison for what he did, even if he didn't make any money off it. He snitched, that's why he got off as easy as he did, and he rightfully deserves to be 'smashed' as you so put it, for his actions. If I did the same, all a future employer will see on my job application is FELON. Not that I didn't make a dime, but that I was a felon , so why should it be any different for him?


well i dont understand how you can 30 years for a crime like that but 8 years for taking a life which has been the case a lot of times, i just dont understand the reason for taking personal issues that are really only his and the governments business and making it a fighting matter, worse people have got off for a lot more before too.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Sounds like s good tip to me, personally I hope he gets a title shot, takes another loss and then gets ran over in the parking lot by a bus.


sonnen would defeat okami once okami beats silva, im not that confident but silva is prone to good wrestlers and okami has very good bjj defense


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well i dont understand how you can 30 years for a crime like that but 8 years for taking a life which has been the case a lot of times, i just dont understand the reason for taking personal issues that are really only his and the governments business and making it a fighting matter, worse people have got off for a lot more before too.


Because mortgage fraud and money laundering are home major criminals make their profits look legal, so the punishments are severe, while Chael isn't a Mafia Don or Cartel leader he still committed the same crime. It be like me getting busted for selling a few ounces of pot to pay the electric bill. Did I commit the distribution of an illegal substance, yes, was it on the same level of say the mob, no, was it still the same crime and thus deserving the same punishment yes.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

That sounds absolutely wonderful, slapshot.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ArcherCC said:


> Because mortgage fraud and money laundering are home major criminals make their profits look legal, so the punishments are severe, while Chael isn't a Mafia Don or Cartel leader he still committed the same crime. It be like me getting busted for selling a few ounces of pot to pay the electric bill. Did I commit the distribution of an illegal substance, yes, was it on the same level of say the mob, no, was it still the same crime and thus deserving the same punishment yes.


well i dont agree with that i think different severities of crime deserves more time depending on how bad it is, selling pot really should be maybe a fine but that wint even be a fine soon if its legalised but murder should be life in prison, but the original questions that you can vouch for all chael haters is to me, sonnen fans and the MMMA community(writers,dana,bisping,fighters etc.) why you hate him so badly and if its the mortgage reason why would you let that bleed over into MMA if it wasnt assault or destruction?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Because they demonstrate his character, UFC OWNS. It shows that he has no concern for rules or respect for others. It shows that he has none of the redeeming features we look for in people. It shows that he cannot be allowed to represent the sport or the company of the UFC. That is why it bleeds over.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> sonnen would defeat okami once okami beats silva, im not that confident but silva is prone to good wrestlers and okami has very good bjj defense


You ignored the most important part I.E him being hit by a bus, after thinking about it and seeing the immature neg rep you left deadmanshand the only thing that could top that is if you were getting his autograph when it happened.


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well i dont agree with that i think different severities of crime deserves more time depending on how bad it is, selling pot really should be maybe a fine but that wint even be a fine soon if its legalised but murder should be life in prison, but the original questions that you can vouch for all chael haters is to me, sonnen fans and the MMMA community(writers,dana,bisping,fighters etc.) why you hate him so badly and if its the mortgage reason why would you let that bleed over into MMA if it wasnt assault or destruction?


My personal hate?

1) The Lance Armstrong comment, then his attempt to lie and say he never said it.

2) His use of banned PEDS. I'm not going to debate this again.

3) His arrogant 'wit' which to me comes off as a bunch of bullshit, annoying, asshole comments.

4) His need to keep himself in the fans minds,a nd attempt to keep himself relevant in a sport when he is in fact irrelevant due to his own actions.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

slapshot said:


> You ignored the most important part I.E him being hit by a bus, after thinking about it and seeing the immature neg rep you left deadmanshand the only thing that could top that is if you were getting his autograph when it happened.


maybe youshould you mind your own business? i didnt interfere you this month when i saw you in a few member fights with mckeever and some others this is a sonnen getting his licence back thread not a jersey shore drama thread


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ArcherCC said:


> My personal hate?
> 
> 1) The Lance Armstrong comment, then his attempt to lie and say he never said it.
> 
> ...




i can understand the top 2 but the bottom 2 dont really make sense, even haters think chael is funny and keeping himself funny and relevant is a good thing and really a smart thing for when he returns


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> maybe youshould you mind your own business? i didnt interfere you this month when i saw you in a few member fights with mckeever and some others this is a sonnen getting his licence back thread not a jersey shore drama thread


Hay you have no idea how may of your posts Ive passed over. Ive got to be honest when I see ppl like you and Mckeever flaming others routinely and acting like total jerks and dont see you get :bye02: why not hit back? Clearly there are no repercussions for jumping up and down on the sites TOS or you would be banned so tell my again why I should want to butt out when I see you treating others like shit?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Hay you have no idea how may of your posts Ive passed over. Ive got to be honest when I see ppl like you and Mckeever flaming others routinely and acting like total jerks and dont see you get :bye02: why not hit back? Clearly there are no repercussions for jumping up and down on the sites TOS or you would be banned so tell my again why I should want to butt out when I see you treating others like shit?


because this is a mma forum not your personal feelings why you hate me and mckeever forum and if your not happy with the way the moderators are running the forum go tell them how bad of a job they are doing, i think they are doing a pretty damn good job, and hay is actually spelled hey, and i guess you already realise that you are once again trolling a MMA thread with your personal feelings please stop. anyways i dont know if sonnen is going to re apply in california since it may be a bit risky for him to do so, i wonder if dana will say screw it to nevada and california and say just fight in other places like texas and milwaukee and canada etc.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> [/B]
> even haters think chael is funny


This is not true on so many levels.


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> [/B]
> 
> i can understand the top 2 but the bottom 2 dont really make sense, even haters think chael is funny and keeping himself funny and relevant is a good thing and really a smart thing for when he returns


I have never found a thing that moron has said to be funny in the least, even his least annoying comments and tweets are still really ******* stupid.

As for keeping himself relevant, why, so he can lose via triangle choke again to someone?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> This is not true on so many levels.


marcthegame biggest silva fan on this website even gets kicks out of what chael says and he despises chael yet he likes what he says


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> marcthegame biggest silva fan on this website even gets kicks out of what chael says and he despises chael yet he likes what he says


So what? Why do I care if random poster A thinks he's funny? That doesn't make him funny. Some people like blood pudding or golden showers but that doesn't make either of them good.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> because this is a mma forum not your personal feelings why you hate me and mckeever forum and if your not happy with the way the moderators are running the forum go tell them how bad of a job they are doing, i think they are doing a pretty damn good job, and hay is actually spelled hey, and i guess you already realise that you are once again trolling a MMA thread with your personal feelings please stop. anyways i dont know if sonnen is going to re apply in california since it may be a bit risky for him to do so, i wonder if dana will say screw it to nevada and california and say just fight in other places like texas and milwaukee and canada etc.


Exactly my point it is a MMA forum maybe you should take your own advice eh? Just to be clear I dont hate you I just think you're a child. 

I stick up for a member and Im the troll? LMAO..

You can correct my grammar in many posts however you dont have the intellect to rebut them.

Sonnen doesn't deserve to be reinstated, he's literally the only fighter in the UFC I cant stand.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> marcthegame biggest silva fan on this website even gets kicks out of what chael says and he despises chael yet he likes what he says


You know - on further reflection - this may be one of the most pointless responses of the year.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Exactly my point it is a MMA forum maybe you should take your own advice eh? Just to be clear I dont hate you I just think you're a child.
> 
> I stick up for a member and Im the troll? LMAO..
> 
> ...


troll would be for taking this topic into personal feelings rather not mentioning the fighters at all, i respect you dont like sonnen i just dont have to accept when someone is trying to insult me is all, and besides your gonna really hate sonnen when he is middleweight champion and no one dethrones him for a while, its just a matter of time now, he came 2 minutes close last time and this time he wont make the smae mistake against andy like he corrected himself against zombie filho.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> You know - on further reflection - this may be one of the most pointless responses of the year.


well you said This is not true on so many levels. to sonnens haters even being amused and laugh at what he says and i gave you proof that a hater does think he is funny. so the pointlessness is your statement if you think about it. anyways enough i just got this shipwreck back on topic


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Saying that one random guy thinks Chael is funny in no way invalidates my stance that not every Chael hater thinks he's funny. I surely don't. Archer I know doesn't. I'm going to guess that slapshot doesn't either. There's at least 3 people who don't find him funny and probably many more besides.

SO let's see my post still make sense and is backed up by actual logic while yours is still without a leg to stand on and generally pointless. 

The topic is Chael. We have been discussing Chael. You just haven't liked how we have chosen to talk about him which is, I believe a "too bad, so sad" situation.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> troll would be for taking this topic into personal feelings rather not mentioning the fighters at all, i respect you dont like sonnen i just dont have to accept when someone is trying to insult me is all, and besides your gonna really hate sonnen when he is middleweight champion and no one dethrones him for a while, its just a matter of time now, he came 2 minutes close last time and this time he wont make the smae mistake against andy like he corrected himself against zombie filho.


Ill give you the truth, I dont care for homophobic a holes that are felons who roid and talk a lot of shit.



UFC_OWNS said:


> heres a tip your a **** and you are probably the sole reason for abortion


Because you dont take it personal right? Pathetic really..

As far as him winning, I think this time he'll have to do it without roids so Ill take a wait and see approach.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Ill give you the truth, I dont care for homophobic a holes that are felons who roid and talk a lot of shit.
> 
> 
> Because you dont take it personal right? Pathetic really..
> ...


Oh so your from the Waitanse Tribe?? Nice.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Ill give you the truth, I dont care for homophobic a holes that are felons who roid and talk a lot of shit.
> 
> 
> Because you dont take it personal right? Pathetic really..
> ...


i didnt say anything that wasnt unwarranted, chael doesnt need roids to do it it probably didnt influence the fight outcome whatsoever and this time sonnen will get the decision or helll maybe he'll just drop silva standing again ill have to wait and see, and you probably will see chael posture up the last 2 rounds so no chance of a sub


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i didnt say anything that wasnt unwarranted, chael doesnt need roids to do it it probably didnt influence the fight outcome whatsoever and this time sonnen will get the decision or helll maybe he'll just drop silva standing again ill have to wait and see, and you probably will see chael posture up the last 2 rounds so no chance of a sub


Wow... you are completely delusional.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Oh so your from the Waitanse Tribe?? Nice.


No Choctaw actually, Im mostly German though dose that count?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Oh so your from the Waitanse Tribe?? Nice.


scrubs reference?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

This is great! :laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> This is great! :laugh:


its a mess SOOJOOKO! wheres your asian kid eating popcorn gif?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> its a mess SOOJOOKO! wheres your asian kid eating popcorn gif?


Its a huge cauldron of mess... and you have the biggest spoon.


Oh, and not to have a little stir myself, but you are not one to point out spelling mistakes. I mean, your spelling is good... but dude, whats with your punctuation? Where is it? Do full stops and commas fall off the planet in Australia?


As for Sonnen. I don't like him and I do find him funny. Some fighters I find funny in a way, like I want to hang out with them. eg. Barry & Hardy. But Sonnen is car crash funny. I want him NOWHERE NEAR my personal life. Because in reality, he must be a bit of a scum bag. I'm convinced of it. However, from a distance, he makes me laugh a lot.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Its a huge cauldron of mess... and you have the biggest spoon.
> 
> 
> Oh, and not to have a little stir myself, but you are not one to point out spelling mistakes. I mean, your spelling is good... but dude, whats with your punctuation? Where is it? Do full stops and commas fall off the planet in Australia?
> ...


i save punctuation for paperwork and english exams this was more of a mess then bobby vs joe rogan vs soojooko. anyways chaels getting that belt, wandy says he wants chael directly after 132


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i save punctuation for paperwork and english exams this was more of a mess then bobby vs joe rogan vs soojooko. anyways chaels getting that belt, wandy says he wants chael directly after 132


I appreciate your well written and punctuated response. I know how hard it is for Australians do be civil and shit. Now, kindly return to the front line... I was enjoying the show.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I appreciate your well written and punctuated response. I know how hard it is for Australians do be civil and shit. Now, kindly return to the front line... I was enjoying the show.


i have no more energy left to do this anymore soojooko i would need a brigade of guy incognito,alpha dawg and xebeotivate merus to m


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> scrubs reference?


Glad you got it!! :thumb02:

Rep coming your way if possible.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hey soojooko us australians are pretty civil


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> hey soojooko us australians are pretty civil


Love that Comedian. Super funny.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Love that Comedian. Super funny.


yeah too bad he hates sydney where he was born that's why he doesn't come back lol, he must have performed for some politically correct crowds, you should hear him when he is on opie and anthony radio, theres one long one on youtube with jeffries and some pornstar and he is hilarious, but yes we aussies are civil,gentle people.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm amazed on how much interest Sonnen is able to get from everyone, even though he is inactive for almost a year.

No fighting, just talking - and yet people seem to be caught in something like a spell and the talks about him never stops...:confused02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> I'm amazed on how much interest Sonnen is able to get from everyone, even though he is inactive for almost a year.
> 
> No fighting, just talking - and yet people seem to be caught in something like a spell and the talks about him never stops...:confused02:


oh hail king sonnen we are not worthy of your glorious wisdom and knowledge you should be happy limba he rarely gives props to anyone and he called jones great and everyone else scared of him


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> hey soojooko us australians are pretty civil


Brilliant. My sides hurt. :laugh:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> oh hail king sonnen we are not worthy of your glorious wisdom and knowledge you should be happy limba he rarely gives props to anyone and he called jones great and everyone else scared of him


Yo...it's not about Jones or Sonnen calling a fighter i like great and stuff...

I have nothing against Sonnen really. 
No love/no heat relationship with the guy.

My poit was: he hasn't fought in almost a year, been involved in a lot of drama - the TRT thing, suspenssion, fraud, money laundering - stuff that would kill anyone's career - and yet he manages to attract so much interest.

I have to give it to him: he is a PR wizzard.

Basically, he knows how to sell himself.

No wonder Dana is one of his biggest defenders, while, at the same time, he got rid of Marquardt like a broken toy, for the same thing (for less even).


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> Yo...it's not about Jones or Sonnen calling a fighter i like great and stuff...
> 
> I have nothing against Sonnen really.
> No love/no heat relationship with the guy.
> ...


yes sonnen is brilliant but dana said nate had 4 chances plus he is no thalf as marketable as chael whom nate lost to, the real question that i want to someone to answer is does chael need to go for anymore licences or can he just fight when dana says now?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yes sonnen is brilliant but dana said nate had 4 chances plus he is no thalf as marketable as chael whom nate lost to, the real question that i want to someone to answer is *does chael need to go for anymore licences or can he just fight when dana says now?*


He needs to apply for a license.

Story here


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hmm but does this mean it needs to be in cali and/or nevada? or can it just be in texas and other states


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

limba said:


> Yo...it's not about Jones or Sonnen calling a fighter i like great and stuff...
> 
> I have nothing against Sonnen really.
> No love/no heat relationship with the guy.
> ...


Sinking a mainevent the day before the show is a far greater crime against Dana and the UFC than breaking some laws or cheating. Rampage actually went on a rampage in a giant truck through the city and the UFC had his back. He pulls out of a mainevent a couple months out to have a major roll in a summer movie and Dana loses his ******* mind. 

Everyone should know what really matters to Dana at this point. He fired Lindland for wearing a shirt that wasn't approved to a *weigh-in*. Don't **** with Dana's money, end of story.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

All i know is wandy wants to kill him because wandy don;t tolerate any trash talking.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> All i know is wandy wants to kill him because wandy don;t tolerate any trash talking.


he wants to but he cant, sonnen does a 101 GNP on wandy 10/10 times


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> he wants to but he cant, sonnen does a 101 GNP on wandy 10/10 times


I think wandy will submits chael .But, lets not get carry away chael is a great wrestler but his GNP is not finishing anybody. Plus we will see if a healthy wandy is good or was he like the majority of pride guys.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

osmium said:


> *Sinking a mainevent the day before the show is a far greater crime against Dana and the UFC than breaking some laws or cheating.*
> 
> *Don't **** with Dana's money, end of story.*


Agreed!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> I think wandy will submits chael .But, lets not get carry away chael is a great wrestler but his GNP is not finishing anybody. Plus we will see if a healthy wandy is good or was he like the majority of pride guys.


hes not that bad at subs, i mean yes he did get subbed by maia,horn,silva,griffin,filho,babalu and at least 3 if them have very good bjj, but wandy has only subbed someone once, these guys are much better at bjj and he looked like a 18 year old when he faced griffin. though i cant explain how horn always had his number


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> hes not that bad at subs, i mean yes he did get subbed by maia,horn,silva,griffin,filho,babalu and at least 3 if them have very good bjj, but wandy has only subbed someone once, these guys are much better at bjj and he looked like a 18 year old when he faced griffin. though i cant explain how horn always had his number


He will get submitted by wandy book it. The thing that bugs me about chael is he refuses to work on his jujitsu...Forrest,babalu,Maia,Silva all caught him with the triangle choke.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> He will get submitted by wandy book it. The thing that bugs me about chael is he refuses to work on his jujitsu...Forrest,babalu,Maia,Silva all caught him with the triangle choke.


I don't wanna sound like a hater - because i'm not. Actually i have big respect for Wanderlei.

But, i will ask you: 

1. do you know how many submission wins Wanderei has?!
(submission due to punches don't count)

2. do you know when was the last time Wanderlei won a fight by submission?!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> He will get submitted by wandy book it. The thing that bugs me about chael is he refuses to work on his jujitsu...Forrest,babalu,Maia,Silva all caught him with the triangle choke.


He used a proper triangle defense against Silva so he obviously trains bjj(probably while wearing neon spandex) no matter what he says. The Silva triangle had a great setup and execution and the Maia triangle was bjj wizardry at its finest. It isn't like you have to be awful to get subbed by one of those guys they have tapped plenty of black belts along the way.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

limba said:


> I don't wanna sound like a hater - because i'm not. Actually i have big respect for Wanderlei.
> 
> But, i will ask you:
> 
> ...


the man don't have a black belt for no reason. In a fight with chael he will have to use it. There is no way chael will keep the fight standing. Plus Wandy does train with vitor vianna who is one hell of a bbj fighter.Before that it was cristiano marcello.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

limba said:


> I don't wanna sound like a hater - because i'm not. Actually i have big respect for Wanderlei.
> 
> But, i will ask you:
> 
> ...


that is true Limba, Wandy never submitted anyone basicly but I believe that Wandy knows his BJJ more than we see. I mean the guy has been training it forever, he is a blackbelt and lets not forget he's brazilian lol
I think Wandy is decent with subs but he doesn't really want to go for them because he loves to bang so he always works to get back up. I'm not sure he wouldd sub Sonnen but there is a possibility imo.



> heres a tip GTFO you wank stain


Also UFC_OWS, I respect your love for Chael I really do but I thought we talked about this insulting members for having a different opinion (not me youve been quite the gentleman towards me lately) but the others in the thread.
I really believe that youre not that bad of a guy deep inside, you obviosuly love MMA or you wouldn't post here every day. It's good that we get young guys who love MMA & stick up for the sport no matter what so I'm kind of giving you the benefit of a doubt about being such an agressive poster but come on...temper my young man.
It's a forum & people are going to disagree & call you out on your opinion all the time, thats the way it works & you will find it to be a much more pleasant experience if you don't get so upset about stuff & the mods will be happy not to have to hand out infractions every time Sonnen trolls us.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> that is true Limba, Wandy never submitted anyone basicly but I believe that Wandy knows his BJJ more than we see. I mean the guy has been training it forever, he is a blackbelt and lets not forget he's brazilian lol
> I think Wandy is decent with subs but he doesn't really want to go for them because he loves to bang so he always works to get back up. I'm not sure he wouldd sub Sonnen but there is a possibility imo.
> 
> Also UFC_OWS, I respect your love for Chael I really do but I thoght we talked about this insulting members for having a different opinion (not me youve been quite the gentleman towards me lately) but the others in the thread.
> ...


Oi you! Dont bring your Swedish diplomacy in here and try and calm the situation. When OWNS is in soap box mode, its best to stand back and enjoy the show.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Oi you! Dont bring your Swedish diplomacy in here and try and calm the situation. When OWNS is in soap box mode, its best to stand back and enjoy the show.


Well I might just have put myself in the line of fire...but if not I'm just gonna grab my popcorn then =P


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

limba said:


> I don't wanna sound like a hater - because i'm not. Actually i have big respect for Wanderlei.
> 
> But, i will ask you:
> 
> ...


No fair Limba. asking a question with a factual answer. Only those with the power of google and the sense to use it could answer that. and the answer doesn't fit the current Rhetoric so it can't be relevant.

1 the answer is 1. 11 years ago.

comparing his sub game to someone like Horn would be silly.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> No fair Limba. asking a question with a factual answer. Only those with the power of google and the sense to use it could answer that. and the answer doesn't fit the current Rhetoric so it can't be relevant.
> 
> 1 the answer is 1. 11 years ago.


Silly me...i thought facts and common sense work around here 



oldfan said:


> comparing his sub game to someone like Horn would be silly.


I agree, that would be silly.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

If he is reinstated already then what the hell was the point of that hearing a few weeks ago? You know, the one where they suspended his license indefinitely?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

limba said:


> I'm amazed on how much interest Sonnen is able to get from everyone, even though he is inactive for almost a year.
> 
> No fighting, just talking - and yet people seem to be caught in something like a spell and the talks about him never stops...:confused02:


That´s because you have some trolls in this board that make sure to say the right stuff in order to piss people out and make then respond to this nonsense thread.

P.S. Why isn´t this thread in the smack talk or rumors section?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AmdM said:


> That´s because you have some trolls in this board that make sure to say the right stuff in order to piss people out and make then respond to this nonsense thread.
> 
> P.S. Why isn´t this thread in the smack talk or rumors section?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

^
That´s what i was talking about!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

LOL, troll much? 













UFC_OWNS is is that you, yes it is!












































Douche bag..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

slapshot said:


> LOL, troll much?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















why you no my friend


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

^


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> View attachment 3847
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848
> ...


Can I check both?

Why would this thread be in smacktalk it's already been confirmed.

I actually thought 'owns was talking smack at first.

apologies.

I'm envious of your friendship with the silva killer


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AmdM said:


> ^


nice try but its always







now back to









and thank you oldie chae is a special person and im fortunate enough to have a twitter relationship with the legend


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> nice try but its always
> View attachment 3850
> 
> now back to
> ...


ROFL, following a person constitutes a relationship to you?

I now understand why you like sunnon, your from Australia lol.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

slapshot said:


> ROFL, following a person constitutes a relationship to you?
> 
> I now understand why you like sunnon, your from Australia lol.


Hilarious cumshot i mean slapshot everyone give him a round of applause, how much do we value you as a forum member? well if i had a gun with only 2 bullets and you were sitting in a room with bin laden and hitler i would shoot you twice

burnnnnnn thats it your over you lose fool


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Hilarious cumshot i mean slapshot everyone give him a round of applause, how much do we value you as a forum member? well if i had a gun with only 2 bullets and you were sitting in a room with bin laden and hitler i would shoot you twice
> 
> burnnnnnn thats it your over you lose fool
> View attachment 3852


LOL, you would probably shoot yourself. 

You can say you dont value my posts but the positive rep Ive received from this thread indicates you are out of touch with reality and the community here, but we already knew that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

slapshot said:


> LOL, dipshit they are both dead so um duh?
> 
> You can say you dont value my posts but the positive rep Ive received from this thread indicates you are out of touch with reality and the community here, but we already knew that.


you dont need to lie to me son its ok if you disappointed that you lost to me and were too stupid to miss the bullets point:laugh: i wonder if you know anything about MMA? anyways im sick of beating you for now so ill leave you with this

























and heres some very short lyrics you sing that suit what has happened to you 

I Fought the Law and the ... law won 
I Fought the Law and the ... law won


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ok, enough of this shit. anyone who can't post without insults, don't post in this thread anymore. I've armed the infraction warheads and my hand's hovering over the button


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

HexRei said:


> ok, enough of this shit. anyone who can't post without insults, don't post in this thread anymore. I've armed the infraction warheads and my hand's hovering over the button


Yea! Now shut the f*uck up and stop insulting each other you bunch of moronic juvenile feckwits.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Yea! Now shut the f*uck up and stop insulting each other you bunch of moronic juvenile feckwits.


you're alive soojooko? i thought you were crushed under this thread


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you're alive soojooko? i thought you were crushed under this thread


Dont be absurd. Ive farted more powerful threads then this.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Dont be absurd. Ive farted more powerful threads then this.


thats true as have i, but i never had to use as much as attachments as this, it was very fun this time compared to the infamous rogan thread that will go down in history


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> thats true as have i, but i never had to use as much as attachments as this, it was very fun this time compared to the infamous rogan thread that will go down in history


Man... there have been some good ones. * reminisful sigh *


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Man... there have been some good ones. * reminisful sigh *


* reminisful sigh * there have but to turn that frown upside down ill give you some sonnenism


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I love that image of Sonnen tagging Silva. Anderson was completely expecting a takedown from the first moment. Sonnen had been saying for months hes gonna put his head to chest and take him down. To tag him like that so early surprised me big time. Right up there with Penn outwrestling Fitch for a few minutes. It was a magical moment.

Outside of that, I hope Silva crushes him when they next meet.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I love that image of Sonnen tagging Silva. Anderson was completely expecting a takedown from the first moment. Sonnen had been saying for months hes gonna put his head to chest and take him down. To tag him like that so early surprised me big time. Right up there with Penn outwrestling Fitch for a few minutes. It was a magical moment.
> 
> Outside of that, I hope Silva crushes him when they next meet.


it was and you can remember sonnens glorious speaking with this quote before the fight "he doesn't come from a bowing culture,if you bow in brazil they'll hit you over your head ant take your wallet and walk off laughing" Gold.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Sonnen vs. Wandy needs to happen now :thumbsup:

First Round KO or Submission from Wandy!! He's too mad!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> it was and you can remember sonnens glorious speaking with this quote before the fight "he doesn't come from a bowing culture,if you bow in brazil they'll hit you over your head ant take your wallet and walk off laughing" Gold.


Actually they are a bowing culture and have become one because of the Japanese influence far back in the day.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


>


http://www.mma-core.com/gifs/_Chael_Sonnen_Rocks_Anderson_Silva_UFC_117?gid=10001471&tid=100 i raise you this


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Actually they are a bowing culture and have become one because of the Japanese influence far back in the day.


but its gold bobby and in rio suburbs probably true


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

No really you do if you have mods like we have here. 

ive been infracted twice for one post not that I care much anymore like Ive said this site is every bit as bad as sherdog these days and if you call someone out about braking the rules watch your step you might get a infraction OH NO!

Meanwhile clearly its OK to brake the forum rules as long as you stop when your told to?? Thats selective enforcement and I told hex as much so I was then given the second warning, lol talk about abuse of power...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

slapshot said:


> No really you do if you have mods like we have here.
> 
> ive been infracted twice for one post not that I care much anymore like Ive said this site is every bit as bad as sherdog these days and if you call someone out about braking the rules watch your step you might get a infraction OH NO!
> 
> Meanwhile clearly its OK to brake the forum rules as long as you stop when your told to?? Thats selective enforcement and I told hex as much so I was then given the second warning, lol talk about abuse of power...


I told everyone to stop hurling insults, or infractions would happen. You kept hurling them anyway, and you were the only one who ignored me. I gave you *one warning* (not even an actual infraction!) about it and this is the way you respond? WOuld you rather I just gave you and OWNS an actual infraction for every post with an insult in it? You'd both have automatic temp bans about it by now if i did.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I told everyone to stop hurling insults, or infractions would happen. You kept hurling them anyway, and you were the only one who ignored me. I gave you *one warning* (not even an actual infraction!) about it and this is the way you respond? WOuld you rather I just gave you and OWNS an actual infraction for every post with an insult in it? You'd both have automatic temp bans about it by now if i did.


I would rather you guys stop it where it started.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

slapshot said:


> I would rather you guys stop it were it started.


I have a life, and I sleep. I also can't turn back time if I notice a bunch of shit went down that I missed. And the bottom line is, it is a privilege to post here, so when a mod asks you to cut something out, do it. That's a rule on every message board in existence practically, this shouldn't be difficult to understand.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

slapshot said:


> No really you do if you have mods like we have here.
> 
> ive been infracted twice for one post not that I care much anymore like Ive said this site is every bit as bad as sherdog these days and if you call someone out about braking the rules watch your step you might get a infraction OH NO!
> 
> Meanwhile clearly its OK to brake the forum rules as long as you stop when your told to?? Thats selective enforcement and I told hex as much so I was then given the second warning, lol talk about abuse of power...


Then how about you go to Sherdog?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Edit. I don't want another infraction.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Yea! Now shut the f*uck up and stop insulting each other you bunch of moronic juvenile feckwits.





HexRei said:


> I told everyone to stop hurling insults, or infractions would happen. You kept hurling them anyway, and you were the only one who ignored me. I gave you *one warning* (not even an actual infraction!) about it and this is the way you respond? WOuld you rather I just gave you and OWNS an actual infraction for every post with an insult in it? You'd both have automatic temp bans about it by now if i did.


Excuse me?



BobbyCooper said:


> Then how about you go to Sherdog?


Why, if its the same thing moving dose what? I get rid of trolls here to exchange them for trolls there, good idea!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Excuse me?


You have only one warning from me. If you're referring to what I said in my PM, I was talking about the general warning in my post on the previous page (I linked it to you in that PM) and the one official warning that I gave you via the system.

And Soojooko's post is irrelevant, you know he was goofing around. I'm not going to play semantic lawyer with you.

Now, this thread goes back on topic, no more talk about this crap, no more warnings.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> http://www.mma-core.com/gifs/_Chael_Sonnen_Rocks_Anderson_Silva_UFC_117?gid=10001471&tid=100 i raise you this


We already played this hand. You went all in with roids and wrastlin' promos and I won with my pair of a triangle and an armbar.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Excuse me?


I don't count. I carry a "ridiculous" disclaimer.

... although it may have expired. :eek02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> We already played this hand. You went all in with roids and wrastlin' promos and I won with my pair of a triangle and an armbar.


but you are forgetting silva won the battle but sonnen won the war, okami has now seen this fight and trained with sonnen and unless he gets kod in the first we will be looking at a new champ with his grappling skills alone, and we all know anderson starts slow in round 1 and sometimes 2 as well, of course in the case silva wins a superfight with bones would be nice.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> but you are forgetting silva won the battle but sonnen won the war, okami has now seen this fight and trained with sonnen and unless he gets kod in the first we will be looking at a new champ with his grappling skills alone, and we all know anderson starts slow in round 1 and sometimes 2 as well, of course in the case silva wins a superfight with bones would be nice.


Okami is going to get thrashed a guy who has been training wrestling for like 15 years and isn't great at it doesn't magically become olympic alternate level after a few months of training with a better wrestler. It is funny that you are talking about Silva being a slow starter when only 4 out of 13 of his fights in the ufc have made it out of the second round and Okami is the guy that didn't even start fighting Rich Franklin until the third round. His barely edging out Chokequardt and Munoz must have Andy shaking in his gi pants.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

osmium said:


> Okami is going to get thrashed a guy who has been training wrestling for like 15 years and isn't great at it doesn't magically become olympic alternate level after a few months of training with a better wrestler. It is funny that you are talking about Silva being a slow starter when only 4 out of 13 of his fights in the ufc have made it out of the second round and Okami is the guy that didn't even start fighting Rich Franklin until the third round. His barely edging out Chokequardt and Munoz must have Andy shaking in his gi pants.


Wot this gent'man said.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> but you are forgetting silva won the battle but sonnen won the war, okami has now seen this fight and trained with sonnen and unless he gets kod in the first we will be looking at a new champ with his grappling skills alone, and we all know anderson starts slow in round 1 and sometimes 2 as well, of course in the case silva wins a superfight with bones would be nice.


If Okami comes forward in this fight he will be (T)KO'd with relative ease. If he plays it safe we'll probably have another fight like Leites/Maia; although there is a chance that Silva would be willing to jump into Okami's guard.

Okami is to slow and plodding and doesn't have nearly the explosive with his double legs as Sonnen and Silva's wrestling is severely underrated IMO. He worked on it hard after the Lutter fight. That Wizzer against Nate and the shots against Sonnen that he did stuff towards the end were highly technical. Clinching with Silva is a horrible idea. Not only is he a Judo blackbelt, but he has arguably the best knees from the clinch in all of MMA.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

leifdawg said:


> If Okami comes forward in this fight he will be (T)KO'd with relative ease. If he plays it safe we'll probably have another fight like Leites/Maia; although there is a chance that Silva would be willing to jump into Okami's guard.
> 
> Okami is to slow and plodding and doesn't have nearly the explosive with his double legs as Sonnen and Silva's wrestling is severely underrated IMO. He worked on it hard after the Lutter fight. That Wizzer against Nate and the shots against Sonnen that he did stuff towards the end were highly technical. Clinching with Silva is a horrible idea. Not only is he a Judo blackbelt, but he has arguably the best knees from the clinch in all of MMA.


i think okami is judo black belt too, all im saying is in 05 when they fought it ended with silva stuck on his back, now fast forward 6 years and he is way better at wrestling now so he could lay and pray his way to a victory. normally i would back silva but this has upset written all over it


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i think okami is judo black belt too, all im saying is in 05 when they fought it ended with silva stuck on his back, *now fast forward 6 years and he is way better at wrestling *now so he could lay and pray his way to a victory. normally i would back silva but this has upset written all over it


He really isn't

Okami is virtually the same wrestler/grappler he was all those years ago and it isn't good enough to neutralise Anderson.

He was getting clowned in that first fight too.

His aggressive wrestling isn't good enough and his wins over Chokequardt and Munoz were not impressive.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i think okami is judo black belt too, all im saying is in 05 when they fought it ended with silva stuck on his back, now fast forward 6 years and he is way better at wrestling now so he could lay and pray his way to a victory. normally i would back silva but this has upset written all over it


that is the problem though silva on his back is dangerous. Against nate,lutter,etc when he is on his back he is super aggressive. I think he may be the only fighter who can do damage via striking from his back. In that chael fight it was a vicious elbow that open up chael which led to the triangle.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> He really isn't
> 
> Okami is virtually the same wrestler/grappler he was all those years ago and it isn't good enough to neutralise Anderson.
> 
> ...


yeah i know this fight is gonna be not fun its gonna be a jon fitch okami grind win, i have to say if anderson doesnt KO okami within a round okami will probably lay his way to victory, i mean carlos newton nearly did that to silva in pride


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> that is the problem though silva on his back is dangerous. Against nate,lutter,etc when he is on his back he is super aggressive. I think he may be the only fighter who can do damage via striking from his back. In that chael fight it was a vicious elbow that open up chael which led to the triangle.


exactly thank you marc, the elbow from silva was very smart and ended up setting up the triangle because silva was messing with the cut so sonnen broke posture and bang theirs the sub


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yeah i know this fight is gonna be not fun its gonna be a jon fitch okami grind win, i have to say if anderson doesnt KO okami within a round okami will probably lay his way to victory, i mean carlos newton nearly did that to silva in pride


A lot of dudes nearly did a lot of things to Silva... just before they got beat.

Silva has never lost to a wrestler. Hes been in with some f*ucking good ones as well. Never lost. Stick that in your pipe and choke on it non believers.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yeah i know this fight is gonna be not fun its gonna be a jon fitch okami grind win, i have to say if anderson doesnt KO okami within a round okami will probably lay his way to victory, i mean carlos newton nearly did that to silva in pride


Carlos Newton got knocked into oblivion.

All Anderson needs is one split second, one small opening and he can finish a fight. He's venomous.










Okami is far too tentative and his offensive wrestling isn't good enough.

He's no Chael Sonnen. Sonnen even whooped Okami on the feet.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> exactly thank you marc, the elbow from silva was very smart and ended up setting up the triangle because silva was messing with the cut so sonnen broke posture and bang theirs the sub


that is y i think okami has no chance in this fight yes he did improve with his wrestling, but silva has also grown. The last time they fought okami was getting killed standing up, silva was easily stopping his takedowns. He finally got one and what happens silva knocks him out from his back. Silva is one of those fighters who likes getting hit and probably likes the ground.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

that reminds me can you lose a title from a dq?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> that reminds me can you lose a title from a dq?


not sure, i know in the wwe u can't lol. But i always wondering how it is in the ufc.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

lol apparently you can lose the title by dq because then you could purposely kick someone in the face when you in a armbar or triangle


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> that reminds me can you lose a title from a dq?


Aren't titles all handled by the promotion, and not the AC? That being the case, the AC/ref can declare a fight a DQ, but what happens to the title is up to the promoter.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Aren't titles all handled by the promotion, and not the AC? That being the case, the AC/ref can declare a fight a DQ, but what happens to the title is up to the promoter.


yeah not much on it but that would be probably be right, we cant go wwe on mma and let someone groin punch to get out of a triangle


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> exactly thank you marc, the elbow from silva was very smart and ended up setting up the triangle because silva was messing with the cut so sonnen broke posture and bang theirs the sub


He actually broke posture from a punch that landed directly on his jawline and hurt him. Then Anderson sweeps his right elbow across his face and swings it back as a back elbow to the face with his leg trailing his elbow for the triangle. It was pretty brilliant. I think I still like how he hit an upkick on Lutter trying to pass guard and shifted his hips and locked in a triangle as he came down more though. 

Guys like Torres and Nate Diaz need to study how Andy strikes from guard because he can manufacture decent power and those stupid 2 inch jabbing elbows they do are just an annoyance you aren't going to force people into mistakes doing that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> He actually broke posture from a punch that landed directly on his jawline and hurt him. Then Anderson sweeps his right elbow across his face and swings it back as a back elbow to the face with his leg trailing his elbow for the triangle. It was pretty brilliant. I think I still like how he hit an upkick on Lutter trying to pass guard and shifted his hips and locked in a triangle as he came down more though.
> 
> Guys like Torres and Nate Diaz need to study how Andy strikes from guard because he can manufacture decent power and those stupid 2 inch jabbing elbows they do are just an annoyance you aren't going to force people into mistakes doing that.


yes i know anderson is brilliant for bottom attacks and people getting layed on by gsp and fitchs hould take note, i had to watch it again and say oh shit thats how he set up the triangle thats brilliant. no attacks would mean no triangle as far as im concerned so kudos goes to anderson there


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> Okami is going to get thrashed a guy who has been training wrestling for like 15 years and isn't great at it doesn't magically become olympic alternate level after a few months of training with a better wrestler. It is funny that you are talking about Silva being a slow starter when only 4 out of 13 of his fights in the ufc have made it out of the second round and Okami is the guy that didn't even start fighting Rich Franklin until the third round. His barely edging out Chokequardt and Munoz must have Andy shaking in his gi pants.


The reason for this is, that Okami is not a Wrestler. Clinch is his home!

Also on the ground, he is primarily a World Class Judo and BJJ practitionar. 

But he can very well lay on people too.. so don't worry.


----------

